# brake pads



## andrew2121 (Feb 16, 2011)

i have come across a set of nissan brake pads please could someone tell me what car or van they will fit on the box is PAD KIT DISC BR aeaebd PART NO IS 44060-30K26 many thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"44060-" is a part prefix for rear brake pads, however "44060-30K26" shows up as an invalid number in both Nissan and Infiniti catalogs. Are you sure about the last part of that number?


----------



## andrew2121 (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah thats deffo part number thanks for looking


----------

